# Campgrounds at Zermatt, Switzerland



## 103749 (Apr 4, 2007)

There are two campgrounds at Tasch, Switzerland. Tasch is 5km from Zermatt, but as far as non residents can drive. The first is on the way into town on the left about 1.5km from rail station. The other is across the tracks and river from station, about 200m. I had heard of the one across from station and asked the hostess at first campground about it and she said she didn't know of one there. We stayed at the first one, has nice shower toilet facilities and restaurant. It cost 35 euros. On the train on the way to Zermatt I saw the other campground and asked the conductor about it. He didn't know cost or anything. I think it is dry camping only. Taxis from the campground to Zermatt are reasonable and the train runs until 0100h. Road to Tasch is very good.


----------



## markymarkson (May 19, 2007)

Very interesting.
We have an 8.4m tag axle Dethless and would like to know more information about campsites and summer skiing around Zermatt. Can anyone add some more information?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

The other campsite is at Randa. I have stayed there several times whilst climbing in Zermatt. It is indeed (or was a couple of years ago), tent only. Nice site, with friendly people though.

Summer skiing is on the glacier above Kleine Matterhorn, and in common with many summer skiing areas, is pretty tame, and not far off flat!. I've not skied it in the summer, but have walked through it a few of times when en route to the high mountains. Skiing in winter of course, is fantastic.

The road as far as you are permitted to drive is good for coaches, so you won't have any trouble with a M/H. The area is well worth a visit, even if you decide not to ski,

Rick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Zermatt*

Hi

I have been to Zermatt a few times, prinipally as a tour rep.

We were staying in nearby hotels in Brig, and the excursion featured Zermatt and the Gornergratt Railway.

The coach parked in Tasch and then all persons travel by train to Zermatt. Zermatt itself is ideal as a base for walking and so on. You can also take the train up the Gorgergrat mountain, from where you can view the Matterhorn.

Another day on the tour was taken by travelling on the Glacier Express from Brig to St Moritz.

Here are a couple of links.

www.zermatt.ch

www.zermatt.com

www.ski-zermatt.com

http://www.zermatt.ch/e/accommodation/camping.html - this link shows the campsites in the area.

Russell


----------

